# Video Review of my Battery Powered Backpack Sprayer - Jacto



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

I had several people ask to know more about my backpack sprayer I bought earlier this summer. I didn't love it at first but after several months I am really impressed. I used it in some other videos but didn't show how cool this thing is. It is fully battery powered, has self agitation WOO! and some other pretty cool things. It's a bit of lawn porn level detail but I hope if you are interested in stepping up your backpack sprayer you might like this...

I know other people wanted to see my walk behind model as well but that will probably be a little later this week.

Thank you

https://youtu.be/sBkipkQX5LQ


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

$250 for the 4 gallon version, not for me.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

I hear you for sure. This is a good alternative for someone that might like a higher quality unit. I had purchased both the solo and a chapin cordless sprayers and the difference in build quality with the Jacto and output was night and day. The Jacto has much more solid feel to the build. Long term results will come in time but I think it will be good long term purchase. The battery is also Lithium Ion which is a nice plus.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Build quality does look good. Nice review.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Build quality does look good. Nice review.


Thank you very much, I really appreciate it.


----------



## drummereef (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice video on the Jacto sprayer. &#128077; One question - can you see the liquid volume through the blue colored tank clearly?


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

drummereef said:


> Nice video on the Jacto sprayer. 👍 One question - can you see the liquid volume through the blue colored tank clearly?


Good question, no you can't. Most often I am, using it during the day and if I have a sun light through the top it comes right through so it's been ok for me.I would prefer a translucent strip as an improvement. Allegedly they use Blue and Orange to keep sun from degrading the product inside.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

silvercymbal said:


> drummereef said:
> 
> 
> > Nice video on the Jacto sprayer. 👍 One question - can you see the liquid volume through the blue colored tank clearly?
> ...


Thank you kindly - Good question, no you can't. Most often I am, using it during the day and if I have a sun light through the top it comes right through so it's been ok for me.I would prefer a translucent strip as an improvement. Allegedly they use Blue and Orange to keep sun from degrading the product inside.


----------



## drummereef (Oct 15, 2018)

silvercymbal said:


> Thank you kindly - Good question, no you can't. Most often I am, using it during the day and if I have a sun light through the top it comes right through so it's been ok for me.I would prefer a translucent strip as an improvement. Allegedly they use Blue and Orange to keep sun from degrading the product inside.


Definitely, a translucent strip would be ideal in this case. Thanks for the reply. 👊


----------

